

Ask HN: Do you use online job boards? - crisnoble

I have been  wondering if members of the HN community actually seeks out job postings on job-boards, or do you wait for the jobs to find you?<p>Full disclosure: I am collecting a list of job-search sites at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;thejobist.com.
======
27182818284
I browse them from time to time, but I've never used them because they were
always predominantly large cities that I am not in. I think job boards are
much more useful in cities like San Francisco than the less than 1mm
population cities in the Midwest.

------
seymores
I do, to post jobs for my company. BTW, I have a beta testing job board now,
techrabbit.asia.

~~~
crisnoble
[http://techrabbit.asia](http://techrabbit.asia) is pretty neat, very clean
and the jobs look legit. I have been coming across more and more international
job boards. I have added techrabbit it to
[http://thejobist.com](http://thejobist.com)

------
vermasque
I look at
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/) and of
course the Who's Hiring postings here on HN

------
ensmotko
I wait for the jobs to find me. It takes some extra work, but I think it's
worth it.

